# jail mount_nullfs: file name too long



## lukas (Oct 13, 2014)

I've try to use mount_nullfs() inside the jail (allow_mount enabled) but got failure:


```
jail% mount_nullfs /root/separated_environments/usr/local/www/data/zendframework/zf2/library/Zend /usr/local/www/data/site1.example.net/public_html/zendframefork/Zend
mount_nullfs: /usr/local/www/data/site1.example.net/public_html/zendframefork/Zend: File name too long
```

My path is not exceeded 255 characters (limit described in mount(2)):


```
jail% echo "root/separated_environments/usr/local/www/data/zendframework/zf2/library/Zend /usr/local/www/data/site1.example.net/public_html/zendframefork/Zend" | wc -c
     147
```

And I am absolutely sure that this is not allow_mount problem because the shorter path I can mount:


```
jail% mount_nullfs /root /tmp/a
```

How I can increase the limit for jail and work with the same long paths as in the original system?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2014)

It might be a limitation or bug in mount_nullfs(8). If the limitation of mount(8) hasn't been reached I would guess it's a bug. On what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## lukas (Oct 14, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It might be a limitation or bug in mount_nullfs(8). If the limitation of mount(8) hasn't been reached I would guess it's a bug. On what version of FreeBSD?



My system is: 10.1-RC1. Look's like this known issue (for some people) because i found that this error found in the time of FreeBSD 5: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2003-November/014495.html

And most likely, the system calculates the path length without knowing anything about jail(8). Which makes the ability to mount filesystems in jail almost meaningless.


----------



## yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2014)

Any update on this front? I'm running into the same issue trying to build a poudriere jail.


----------

